# Ai and the Sixers Begin Season in Barcelona



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Starting the season overseas might actually help this team gel and get some chemistry. Too much talent to go to waste. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

The Sixers are about to lose. They have free throw shooting to thank, as the team has shot a collective 51% on 40 attempts.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Final:

76ers - 99
FC Barcelona - 104


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

I would say Barcelona should feel shame for winning only by 5. They were dominating at stretches and should have won more (but again they played by NBA rules with 2 NBA refs). Also I liked Iguodala dunk in last minute, no matter that Sixers were losing by 5 he made so nasty look like hes a master of universe


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

I would trade Webber for some pocket change and a snicker bar at this point...


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

I just turned on NBA TV and caught the pess conference. Does it look like Mo's gonna be playing Dalembert more than Hunter? I like Sam.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

They scored 102 points? Yep, loving that great defense that Mo installed. :laugh:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, now I'm feeling embarrassed to be a Sixers' fan.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

AIFAN3 said:


> I would trade Webber for some pocket change and a snicker bar at this point...


Another Webber trade idea:

Cleveland trade Donyell Marshall to Philadelphia and Ira Newble to Minnesota; Eric Snow to NY;
Philadelphia trade Chris Webber to NY and Kevin Ollie to Minnesota;
Minnesota trade Troy Hudson and a 2nd rounder to Philadelphia;
NY trade Steve Francis to Cleveland and Malik Rose to Philadelphia;


Minny can be cut out the trade idea, with Newble going to Philly, and Ollie staying...

Donyell can offer a big part of Webber good skills actually... I think that he is pretty much underrated... Malik Rose is a Philly guy... Just to fill salaries and bring experience and D off the bench... Hudson is a better overall player and can fit into this team better than Ollie, although being a little overpaid...


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> Damn, now I'm feeling embarrassed to be a Sixers' fan.


Did I miss something...does this game count? I swore this was only an exhibition??


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

SirCharles34 said:


> Did I miss something...does this game count? I swore this was only an exhibition??


I swore that certain people have pride.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Sliccat said:


> They scored 102 points? Yep, loving that great defense that Mo installed. :laugh:


The guy can only block so many shots....the Team play defense...not just one guy. Dalembert played well, he made his shots, ran the floor ,rotated on "D", and blocked shots. Sam is a role player....the other guys needed to step it up as well.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^Dalembert did play good. He looked motivated. Problem with the Sixers is after the starting five, there really isnt anything else you can depend on.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Looking at the box score in the Inquirer today, it didn't look like Louis Williams played....


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

billfindlay10 said:


> The guy can only block so many shots....the Team play defense...not just one guy. Dalembert played well, he made his shots, ran the floor ,rotated on "D", and blocked shots. Sam is a role player....the other guys needed to step it up as well.


Since when did Samuel Dalembert adopt the nickname "Mo?" Reading is FUNdamental.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Look at the bright side, the Sixers are no longer the only NBA team to lose an exhibition game in Europe.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Yeah and we played a whole lot better. That's not saying much though, at least the Clips kept them under 95 PPG.


----------

